# Another soft tissue pain thread



## Honda Guy (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey all,

I'm a guy posting for his friend. She recently got the road cycling bug but has a hard time riding for more than fifteen minutes at a time without taking a break due to pain in her soft tissue. She describes it not so much as chafing but painful pressure right where her labia meet her perineum. She's on a Terry Liberator Gel that was on the bike when we got it.

It's currently set up level and in the middle of the rails. I have tried decreasing setback to make it more comfortable but that didn't really help anything. 

I have read articles and quite a few threads here but am confused as to where to start. I was thinking bibs, or a new saddle. Can anybody provide some input on what to try first?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd go with a saddle with a huge cut out. I do. I will not tolerate any soft tissue pressure.

One I can recommend:









Pro Stealth


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Very similar (and maybe the inspiration for hte Pro Stealth?), and extremely popular with both genders: The short nosed, "vulva cutouted" Specialized Power. Comes in two widths and several levels of cost, padding thickness and weight.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Has she tried tilting the saddle down a smidge?


----------



## Seabeast (Oct 5, 2017)

I've tried dozens of saddles, probably spent nearly $2000 on them over the years. I agree that with cutouts, you might as well go big or go home. I've tried cut-out saddles such as the Terry models and hated them.

My husband talked me into trying an SMP Glider and I couldn't believe the difference it made. Instant relief from soft tissue pressure! Felt a bit of bone soreness at first as I wasn't used to putting so much weight on that area.

I also tried an Avant and found it too wide for regular riding but okay for the turbo trainer, oddly enough. Then I tried the Stratos and Lite 209. Didn't like the Stratos, did like the Lite 209. They're similar, so I'm not sure why the latter feels so much better. According to Steve Hogg, women tend not to like the Lite 209, but I love it.

I have the Glider on my touring/everyday/around town bike and the Lite 209 on my road bike. 

I now find that the side profile of a saddle makes as much of a difference as the shape when viewed from the top. A deeply curved saddle seems to support me more. I no longer get tired sore arms and shoulders on long rides.


----------

